# OT How much washing powder do you use with a load of your own washing?



## discoclare

Odd thing to ask but I'm thinking that if I use so little washing powder with my nappies and they get clean, am I using more washing powder than I need with a regular load of clothes? Has the amount of powder you use for your nappies influenced how much you use for an average load of clothes washing (not including heavily soiled items or big loads like bedding etc, I mean just an average load of clothes)?


----------



## discoclare

Forgot to say what I do: I use half what the manufacturer suggests, which is more than I use for my nappies.


----------



## Rachel_C

I use about half for normal clothes because I like them to smell nice but I think it's a waste to use the suggested amount. I use water softener as we have hard water and that can make the detergent less effective unless you add it. I rarely add conditioner any more cos the nappies come out soft enough without it. I use the same amount for towels and bath mats as I do for nappies cos they can get clogged up with detergent too.


----------



## jessabella

I guess I need to read what is recommended..because I dont evne know..I just put what I know works..which makes it hard to understand how much I need for nappies when everyone says to use about 1/4 of what is recommended. I have been using about half a cut for clothes and about 1/4cup for nappies..we use powder...


----------



## Rachel_C

I varies by what water you have Jessabella. If you're in a hard water area you're supposed to use more. For nappies I use a tablespoon of liquid detergent and that's more than enough, that's probably about 1/5-1/4 of what's recommended for a soft water area (I go by soft water cos I add water softener).


----------



## jenstar

Iuse less than suggested. I have very hard water. I use vinegar instead of fabric conditioner (it doesn't scent the clothes but keeps them a bit softer and supposed to make the detergent work better in hard water.)


----------



## lucy_x

i use more than suggested, and i use conditioner :dohh:. I really like the smell of comfort, its nothing to do with how soft i like my clothes!
and i only do a short wash (29mins) for normal clothing, so i like them really clean, adn it seems the more i use, the cleaner they get!....

I do a long wash for nappies, and use a teaspoon of liquid :thumbup:


----------



## Tegans Mama

I use more than the recommended amount, and more softener also. I like how it smells. I find my clothes smell "Funny" if I don't use enough.

For nappies I use a different detergent (Bold 2 in 1) and use a teaspoon full, so a lot less than recommended.


----------



## jessabella

oh thanks rach ...now I must figure out if I have hard or soft water! :shrug:


----------



## Rachel_C

Map of hard water - https://www.water-softening.org.uk/hardwaterareas.html

If you get a lot of that nasty furry stuff in your kettle, your water is probably hard. I used to live in the North West with lovely soft water and had never seen such horrible stuff in the kettle before I moved to London!


----------



## Mynx

I use the recommended amount of Bold along with fabric conditioner for my normal washes. I know Bold has fabric conditioner in but I just adore the smell of the yellow Lenor, it seems to make the clothes smell nice for aaaaaaaaages! 
As for nappies, I read somewhere that a good dosage is 3 milk powder scoops (the type that comes with formula) which I shall be starting once all my nappies are stripped. I'll also be using water softener as I'm in a hard water area.


----------



## jessabella

ohhh yeah we get that in the kettle..but then again its all nasty to me comming from australia...i think it must be hard since we live not too far from London! :shrugs:


----------



## Jetters

I always use half! 

I use Bold 2in1 gel for my clothes and just half fill the cap. With nappies I use 1 teaspoon of Rocking Green powder and 1 teaspoon of bold 2 in1 powder. :)


----------



## lynnikins

i use half a fairy tablet on my nappies and a whole on on the clothes the recomended is 2 tablets per wash, lol when DH does the wash he uses 2 tablets lol


----------



## jms895

I use soap nuts and every so often some soda crystals or some Bold 2 in 1. 

Soap nuts are really good and soooo cheap!


----------



## discoclare

jms895 said:


> I use soap nuts and every so often some soda crystals or some Bold 2 in 1.
> 
> Soap nuts are really good and soooo cheap!

I keep hearing good things. I ordered one of their samples from the website so I have 6 of them and a little bag thing to try but haven't got around to it yet.


----------

